# The Forum for a Better Google Music Widget (Developers, PLEASE Read)



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I think I speak for many, many people in saying that Google Music is an awesome service with a terrible widget. I'm sorry, after experiencing the wonders of third party android widgets with full page views and a range of song controls built in, a widget that doesn't even have a previous button is more than a little annoying. So, I'm reaching out to the community for two reasons:

1) On an XDA forum page (didn't bookmark it so I don't have a link here) someone claimed to have spoken to a Google employee working on Music who said that the company hopes to drop a new widget pack for the app early this year. Is there anyone else out there who has information about this?

2) THIS IS WHY I WANT DEVS TO READ THIS!!! First, I know the API is not out yet. But I just discovered an app called Music Widget (by Hwadotech, gotta search for the dev too because Music Widget is a common name) that does control the Google Music app. Music Widget is apparently designed to control just about any app, although since I don't see a way to select what app in the interface I'm not sure what stops it from latching onto a different player. But that's not the point, the point is that there is another program out there capable of controlling the Google Music program. Music Widget costs $1 in the market, and I'd be happy to donate to any dev who is capable of looking at this app and reproducing whatever it is that allows it to control Google Music into a widget that is slightly more appealing. Because I'm not a huge fan of Music Widget either; you have to see it to understand what it's flaws are.

I'm really hoping that someone will take up this project. I'm always very sad that I have no background in coding and no ability to write programs for Android, because if I could I'd try doing this myself. Thanks in advance for all your help and advice.


----------

